# Brick Wall.



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 20, 2013)

I've been pretty low recently. Not been able to get inspired about my photography at all.

My partner hates it. Hates the waiting. Doesn't see the point of driving miles to sit for ages waiting for light, yet insists on coming with me, huffing and puffing.

Tried the usual tricks. Bring your kindle, put game of thrones on your ipad etc. Yet to no avail.

I'm just not getting peace to do my photography, and I don;t look forward to it any more and don't come up with any intersting or challenging briefs.

I don't know what to do. Take a break. Give up. Put the gear away for a while.

I've stopped reading photo magazines as they are so repetitive.

Inspire me. Something new.


----------



## Harry Muff (Oct 20, 2013)

Sounds like the answer is hidden in your post...


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 20, 2013)

Not sure if this will help you, but have you tried meditation?

When I need to connect with what little remains of my sanity, I take off in my canoe, find a nice peaceful spot, and either sit and float or find a nice spot on shore to sit... It helps me to reconnect with myself, to clear all the chaff out of my mind.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 20, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> *My partner hates it. Hates the waiting. Doesn't see the point of driving miles to sit for ages waiting for light, yet insists on coming with me, huffing and puffing.*



If your partner doesn't share your passion, then you need room in the relationship to pursue it. If you can't get that then there are another three billion people to choose from and you need to ask yourself if it is worth being unhappy like this.

Jim


----------



## Niterider (Oct 20, 2013)

I would recommend just putting down the camera equipment until you feel like picking it up again. I have gone weeks without touching my camera once just because I didn't feel like shooting. I have rarely taken a astounding photo when I was shooting and did not feel like it. Don't by any new equipment though. It is only a temporary fix. 

Ohh and the ultimate fix: Capture that photo that is nothing short of amazing. I promise that will get you motivated again.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Sounds like the answer is hidden in your post...



I don't think it's hidden - it's right there in the title. Brick wall. Not as in hitting one...as in shooting one. Then ISO 12233 charts. Instead of Creative Cloud, buy Imatest. Become a measurebator. You can even do it right at home.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 21, 2013)

Photography has endless possibilities. The human being is limited, however. That said, if you hear the dreaded question: You choose me or she (picture)?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 21, 2013)

I wanted to take off today in the car, there were two things on that would appeal to my photography..

Bo'ness had a steam day, and I had worked out a few locations to get some nice backlit shots over viaducts etc, and it was the Waverley's last sailing day of the season, so I had thought about driving up to Colintraive or therabouts and getting shots of her navigating the Kyles.

I think I need to buy a second car, or get a new bird. My work can be very very stressful and talking about weddings and looking at engagement rings isn't my idea of a weekend.

Somebody hit the nail on the head earlier, its about space to pursue what chills you out.

In the end up we went to Largs and I got a couple of vanilla shots of the Waverley passing.

it's not enough.


----------



## pwp (Oct 21, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> My partner hates it. Hates the waiting. Doesn't see the point of driving miles to sit for ages waiting for light, yet insists on coming with me, huffing and puffing.


There it is. 

I know I need to be thoughtful of how much I shoot on vacations. There's a balance required when you're with your partner or family. But a strong relationship should include the space for your significant-other to pursue their passion. There's an old saying, "No passion, no joy..."

If your partner has a deep passion for painting, gardening, horse-riding, dog breeding, surfing, spiritual evolvement, triathlons, abseiling, yoga, crosswords or whatever, and you don't...well that's fine. I prefer a buddy who is passionate about _something _and yours probably values that quality in you. 

If she wants to live with a happy fulfilled Paul13Walnut5 then space needs to be made for your preferred activities just as I'm _SURE _ you make room for hers.

Get out there and shoot. You clearly love it.

-pw


----------



## syder (Oct 21, 2013)

When I've had similar issues involving complaining partners frequently being unhappy that days out would involve staying very still and apparently not doing anything, I found that giving them a second body and letting them wander off to go play made my life a lot easier and her days a lot more fun.

But also taking breaks (especially when video is work and photography can feel a lot like an extension of work) is important and useful. For me being always on means burning out. In a way, now that video isn't work (or at least making videos for clients isn't a way of paying bills) I'm feeling far more motivated to go and take pictures or work on my own projects.


----------



## cinema-dslr (Oct 21, 2013)

go on a vacation and don't bring a camera but do bring your partner.
go somewere nice and enjoy life.
eat drink and be mary. inspiration will come again.

And when you come home buy a C100 ;D


----------



## ahab1372 (Oct 21, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> [...]Take a break.[...]


That one.
It won't be fun if you force it. Do something else instead, there is so much life out there.
It will come back naturally, n a few weeks months or years, and if it doesn't, that will be ok as well.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 21, 2013)

Cheers folks.

Just back a holiday (only took powershot and used it about 4 times for trip advisor pics)

Very busy with video work just now, using the ENG kit, which I'm beginning to hate for it's sheer bulk, one pag battery is about the weight of my DSLR kit bag. That and I'm working with a lazy, unprepared producer and so not doing my best work.

There is a big switch in my head between stills and video, even when I'm using identical gear for both.

Heres todays 'best', not angling for praise. Just I can do and have done a lot lot better.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 21, 2013)

On form, I'm more like this, locations planned out, route & times cross references, thought given to background and direction of light etc. Just more satisfying for me.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 21, 2013)

.
You've come to the end of this road at a fortuitous time.

Photography is over. All the good pictures have already been taken. There's really nothing left to do.

Seriously, get yourself a part-time job teaching photography and/or videography. Do it in a night school or adult school or something. You won't have to take any pictures -- supervise, critique, teach. You do all that very well as we've seen here so often. You will inspire others, and in doing that, you will eventually be inspired.


----------



## Pi (Oct 21, 2013)

Take more pictures of family and friends. They will look boring today, but they would age well unlike the originals.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 21, 2013)

Pi said:


> Take more pictures of family and friends. They will look boring today, but they would age well unlike the originals.


This.  Photography is not only fun when shooting, but a pleasure to revisit in the future.


----------



## dryanparker (Oct 21, 2013)

First off, hang in there! Everyone with creative ambition goes through non-creative spells. You need to be refreshed and re-invigorated.

I work heavily on inspiration, and my best work is definitely revealed in those moments. But they can be fleeting.

Two ideas:

1) Shoot something totally different. Like, motorsports or get a field-level photo pass for a soccer game.

2) Shoot WITH something totally different. I was in a similar position not long ago. I sold my gear and bought a medium format film camera, and it's changed how I approach my photography. It also reveals to me what I love about shooting digital! Film requires me to be more meticulous with how I shoot, and that's FUN. But it's also limiting in many ways, which has shown me what I took for granted before, and that's INSPIRING.

My two cents!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Paul.
Now you have expressed your problem on here to us, the wrong people, it is time for you to explain to your partner how you feel about the huffing and puffing, and how it spoils your enjoyment of your hobby.
Explain that you would much rather do your hobby alone or with your partner but in the knowledge that they really want to be there.
I like classic cars and photography, my misses likes classic cars and classic motorbikes.
We do cars together and I mostly do photography alone and she mostly does bikes alone.
Sometimes I huff and puff my way round a bike jumble and sometimes she huffs and puffs whilst I take pictures!
We both do other things together too but these are where we go to "meditate" unwind relax whatever you care to call it.
You need to clear this up sooner rather than later, that does not mean looking to one of the other 3 billion people, just discussing the problem and reach an amicable compromise.
Hope this makes some sense as it is 01:30 hrs 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 21, 2013)

Cheers guys.

Like the shoot with something different idea.

I have me EOS 3 gathering dust. Might load it up with some XP2.

Or maybe this is the excuse I've needed to buy a contax g2, bronica RF or Pentax 6x7?


----------



## dryanparker (Oct 21, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Like the shoot with something different idea.
> 
> ...



If film inspires you, by all means spin a few rolls! Another thought is maybe even renting a fast telephoto lens for few days would be new and exciting. Ever tried shooting with a 400/2.8? It's COOL. And quite different!


----------



## surapon (Oct 21, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I've been pretty low recently. Not been able to get inspired about my photography at all.
> 
> My partner hates it. Hates the waiting. Doesn't see the point of driving miles to sit for ages waiting for light, yet insists on coming with me, huffing and puffing.
> 
> ...



Dear sir, Mr. paul13walnut5
Yes, Sir---I have been in your situation/ Super Boring and Stop Shooting the Photos---That 7-8 years ago.
I start shooting the Photographs Since I was 12-13 years old with my Daddy camera Rollieflex 120, And Shoot the Photos for the School, For my University, Until I graduate and Get the Great Job and Work in Bangkok , Thailand until age 25---Yes, I keep on shooting in every subjects, At age 25, in 1974, I and my new wed wife, just grab 2 small baggage and get the cheap airplane one way ticket ---With 50 US Dollars in my pocket, and come to USA. and Live with my Older sister for 2 months, and work 3 hard labor jobs in every days( from working as Chief Architect in the big Construction company in Bangkok , to do the Hard Labor job, Dishwashing in the Hotel's Restaurant, The Painter---Ha, Ha, Ha)---No more Phography, because High cost of films and high cost of develope to get the Photos. Yes, Working 16-20 hours a day, 7 days aweek, and get money, and send my wife to get the PHD. degree in University, And After my wife graduated, She get the job, and I do just one job in the night time, and go to school in the day time, until I got the Master degree in Architecture in 1981. Yes, Make a short cut, After work as Architect for many company, I set up my own company A/ E. company in 1985 and Make as the American's dream to day.

Yes, 7-8 Years ago, I stop Shooting the photos, because I so boring after buy a lot of photographic equipment with out worry about money, and see my self, and my photos = NO IMPROVEMENT AT ALL .

Just, one day, I meet one Old Photographer( Retired Professor/ Scientist = 78 years young at heart) , who shooting the flower at the sidewalk. Yes I talk to him and explain my boring of Photography Hobby, and stop taking the Photo. Yes, He tell me come to join him as the member of local Photography/ Camera Club, And Learn some thing new, Plus teach/ Give my Photography Tricks to the members too---Yes, Two way street---And I get Hook, Not only be the member of two Camera/ Photography Clubs, But I volunteer to teach at the Photography classes at local Community Colledge too.
Yes, Both volunteer job that make me hope and more happy of my love hobby again after stop/ boring 7-8 years ago. Yes, I just join to be a member of Canon Rumors Web Site about 3 months ago, and have learn from so many great teachers , the PRO, and all members---Learn both new technology and the Difference Ideas that make me think , learn and see the difference point of views in my life.

Yes, Sir, I hope that you can see and understand my problem solving of my boring/ stopping love of photography, by volunteer to share our knowledge of photography and our creation to the young/ beginner photographers, in your home town.

Have a great week ahead.
Surapon

PS. The Photo below = Dr. cal Wong, The Old man , who take the Photos of the flowers at the side walk and invite me to be the member of the local; photography/ Camera club.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 21, 2013)

A young looking 78! Maybe I should go along to see what the local club, Paisley Colour, are doing these days?


----------



## surapon (Oct 21, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> A young looking 78! Maybe I should go along to see what the local club, Paisley Colour, are doing these days?



Yes, Sir, Dear Paul.
You can share your Tons of Tricks/ Knowledge in Photography, Same as you share with us in CR.
Good Night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Paul

Sorry to hear you are so low. We ALL go through it, life is tough. I'm thinking your art and your relationship are intermingled here, and only you can know how they interplay.

Perhaps you are just burned out of your current genre? You are not getting support from your so, and it is hard to enjoy anything with huffing and puffing going on.

I think you need to assess the relationship, and get it in order, and make it better, if that is what you choose, or do something else, and make yourself better- again, for you to choose.

For others, it is a canoe. Photography is my canoe. My brick wall is that I had a life changing experience on safari, but if I can ever go back, it won't be for a loooong time. Not much wildlife here. I have found challenge and reward (and hopefully improvement) by choosing other subjects to shoot, while also giving me a reason to explore.

This weekend, I went to an air show. I know, nothing novel, but, simple, inexpensive, close to home, had a good time, and met some nice Canon people and made some new friends. Next month, I'll explore the west over Thanksgiving- never been there, and I won't be the first one to shoot any of it, but whatever. I am not sitting at home being miserable. I tried that before, and I found that it is much more fun to have fun.

I think that joining a camera group sounds like a great idea and I am going to look into it myself.

I hope you feel better soon. I think when you address whatever it is blocking you the faster you will rejoin the (Canon) world.

Hang in there.

sek


----------



## chilledXpress (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm going to suggest something that might sound a bit out of place... take a break. If this isn't a job there is no reason a break would harm.

I changed my profession a few years ago and went on to a paid photography business. As unfortunate as it happened to be, I became disillusioned with shooting for hire. I took a fun hobby and made it a job. Very much like the "funk" you describe, I began to wonder what it was all for and what my motivations were. I took a break from shooting for fun until it became my pleasure again. I continued working but I made a very distinct line between work and home. It was odd at first not carrying the camera with me everywhere. I was always the guy with the cameras rain or shine, and without them I felt I lost some of my identity. I needed time away before I could appreciate what photography was for me personally. I pulled out books that inspired me in the early days. I reread biographies of great photographers like Avedon, Friedlander, Mann, etc... I became use to my everyday life without the need of my camera. After some time the fire returned and I started to see pictures I wanted to make... I wanted to take. That was the key, the fire I needed. I think it comes down to balance, balance in life and pursuits. Too much of anything can wear on your mind and soul. 

A break might do you some good, might reset your fire. It definitely wont hurt.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 21, 2013)

I just managed to enroll my wife to a baking class during weekends. What do you know, I have a lot of time now during weekends. My 5-year old little daughter would always happily strut it with me wherever I go. She's a lot different from her mother who hates the tropical weather.  I guess it's just finding something for your other half to waste her time with while you're pursuing what you really want. Having found each other's passion is truly amazing. We got to spend time together and yet we both have some time for ourselves. It's fun really... She was able to understand what I'm doing as I had understand hers. Good luck finding your peace and creativity then you'll be a happy man again.


----------



## tpatana (Oct 21, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > *My partner hates it. Hates the waiting. Doesn't see the point of driving miles to sit for ages waiting for light, yet insists on coming with me, huffing and puffing.*
> ...



Aren't you being a bit narrow minded there. I'd say it's closer to six billion.


To Paul: People do need space from each other, regardless of ...well... anything. If your other half is not giving it to you, at some point it'll create conflicts.

Everyone is unique, and every situation is unique, so it's tough to give advice on how to proceed there. For me, luckily I have even more passionate hobby than photography (saying after spent 12h this weekend with camera, some 3000 clicks, now working on LR). I do martial arts where we (literally) hit each other on the head with wooden sticks. Man, there's no better way to de-stress. No matter how bad day at office, couple good whacks on the head, and hopefully I can share couple back too, and it's all good again. Same goes for any stress at home or anything, after beating my hobby-buddies with a stick and getting myself beaten too, it's all good again.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 21, 2013)

i was sort of feeling the same recently my solution was just leave the camera lone for a while go for a walk around or go somewhere with no camera at all and just look at stuff maybe imagine how you might shoot something after a while of doing this you will start to feel more inspiration to take photos and bring the camera along again


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, thinking that maybe getting back out on the push-bike might have some physical and mental benefits. Just as the Scottish Winter looms!


----------



## Nitroman (Oct 21, 2013)

Get an old film camera, buy a roll of b&w film and develop and print in a wet darkroom.

Digital can be repetitive ... so go back to basics !

All the traditional film stuff is so cheap on ebay these days.

Or try a new type of photography such as 360 panoramas or video.

And get the wife to give you some space to do what you want instead of having to constantly keep her entertained. She's the one being selfish - not you. "I'm the one who's gotta die when it's time for me to die ... so let me live my life the way i want to" - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## bainsybike (Oct 21, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Yeah, thinking that maybe getting back out on the push-bike might have some physical and mental benefits. Just as the Scottish Winter looms!



Yes!!! Try that!!! Take the M with you. Good luck!


----------



## aprotosimaki (Oct 21, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I've been pretty low recently. Not been able to get inspired about my photography at all.
> 
> My partner hates it. Hates the waiting. Doesn't see the point of driving miles to sit for ages waiting for light, yet insists on coming with me, huffing and puffing.
> 
> ...



Read art books instead. Read Homer's Odyssey; it is full of images. Aeschylos' Oresteia too is stunning. Feed the mind. Go to London and photograph the city at dawn. Indeed, shoot sun rises. Study the Russian art photographers. Your problem is the intellectual company you keep. Photography magazines are about the technical not about ideas. Listen to Pink Floyd's concert at Pompey, study Nietzche's Birth of Tragedy, read Joyce's Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man. Intellectualize your world. Learn Latin in order to read Lucretius and Sallust. Find the poets, they live outside. Art galleries too are a must.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 21, 2013)

Inspiring post.

I already shoot at dawn and dusk. Thanks for the 360 suggestion earlier too (whoever that was) do them occassionally, I want to try a veritcal 360, and am working on the mechanics of not getting the tripod in (I have a motor controlled telescope head which I'll mount veritcally on a superclamp... thinking street furnature etc

I think I'll peruse the magnum site some. Prefer 'Dubliners'.

As for Pink Floyd. It's PATGOD or nothing for me I'm afraid.

I don't go in much for Philosophy after Eco, Foucault and Baudrillard made it all very terminally depressing for me.

That said, I always find the polemicist Jonathan Meades very enlightening and frequently entertaining. Yep, I think a review of 'Off Kilter' will cheer me up a bit (and it's a great piece of film-making too)


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2013)

Build a brick wall, that's what Churchill did. Then you can photograph it.


----------



## alexturton (Oct 21, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I've been pretty low recently. Not been able to get inspired about my photography at all.
> 
> My partner hates it. Hates the waiting. Doesn't see the point of driving miles to sit for ages waiting for light, yet insists on coming with me, huffing and puffing.
> 
> ...



I feel the same way. I feel like my work has become repetitive and hopelessly derivative.

I too need a kick up the butt but I'm unsure what that is.

I recently read Steve Jobs' biography which has left me feeling like I need to do something drastic to change the world but I'm unsure what that might be....

I too need help


----------



## vargyropoulos (Oct 21, 2013)

I went through a very similar phase in the middle of the summer. I did take a small break from photography during my vacation back to my home country where I took very few pictures and this did help clear my mind.

One aspect of this hobby that keeps me interested is that there are so many different styles to shoot where you feel that you have several hobbies not just one. I primarily shoot wildlife so the past couple of months I did some street photography, now I am almost ready to go back at dawn and wait for that bird/critter to show up.

Try a field of photography that takes you completely out of your comfort zone.


----------



## Darkn3ss (Oct 21, 2013)

I came up with my most inspired photos when on a polyphasic sleeping schedule. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyphasic_sleep

I was basically free for all weekends from 7pm Friday night to 6am Monday morning. I would sleep on site and do time lapse of the moon, walking the streets of Milwaukee and other suburbs in the middle of the night shooting with a wide aperture.

Your partner sounds like s/he would be fun to do a series of. Call it unwillingness or synonym close to your heart and print it. S/he will see it and perhaps realize that you need your space. The joy in anything can be taken away by someone without the same passion in their heart.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 21, 2013)

I need a big project.

A few things have happened recently.

After a few years on the market my parents finally sold my childhood home. A link with the past gone. Maybe I'm questioning myself more than usual. False nostalga. Things were better before (they weren't)

I worked on a very emotional video job as a favour to a friends charity. It was hard work to shoot and hard work to edit. Arrangements were cancelled at the last minute meaning my set was a compromise. Despite that the video looked good. Effective. Even on third forth playback I was welling up. I had checked I was the solo video guy and had been told yes (I generally don't work with other crews unless I'm lead, sounds arrogant, isn't, just experience makes it this way) but my video was given to somebody else who cut it up with their own graphics and lost the impact. Neutered it. I was very angry about this at the time.

Just back from holiday. Post holiday blues.

Working on uninspiring work project.

Then at the weekend.

I'll shake out of it and I welcome your suggestions and am grateful for those so far.


----------



## Zv (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Paul, sorry to hear you're so down. I hate to see truly talented and creative people give up on something they love. I had a mate who almost packed it in and he was the one who got me started! 

I think most of us have been in a similar position at some stage or another. As photogos we constantly crave inspiration and new ideas for projects. Given the time there are things I would like to do but I have to keep the girlfriend entertained, as I call it. They need attention and it's always a compromise unless they love what you love. 

You should set aside time for you only. Say, right Friday is my day and I just want to do my thing, alone. I mean if you were a writer would she stand over your shoulder and watch? No. Hobbies are personal. We do them to make ourselves happy and when we try and compromise our hobby time we get annoyed. Nothing good comes from being annoyed. 

My GF complains about me taking ages, getting "the shot" but she understands what it means to me. I'm a perfectionist. She's calmed down an lot and I even gave her my 550D so she has something to do on holidays etc. 

I used to take a lot of pictures but now when I go out I just try and relax, enjoy life but I'm still observing and studying light and constantly thinking of "shots". Then when I get that feeling (you know the one) when you get that idea and you just have to experinent and see; thats when the camera comes out. 

Also I have a co-worker who is getting into photography right now and I guess am kinda his sempai. It helps to have someone you can teach and learn from. I like his enthusiasm - he just bought his first flash and he's constantly trying to bounce it off various surfaces. I smile and give pointers like "needs a 1/2 CTO" when it doesn't work! I remember when it was all new and I was discovering light. 

So, I guess my idea is to redeiscover what you loved about it and do it. And see things from someone elses view. Have them take pictures of you. See how it feels. Guide them and create something together. 

Whatever you do am sure you'll bounce back! 

(Or come to Japan for a visit, loads of amazing stuff to shoot here!)


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 21, 2013)

I think the solution is for you to shoot your partner. I mean a good head shot. Aim for the eyes. You can do it when they are not aware but it's a lot better when they can see it coming. And not just one clean shot. I mean several shots to make sure you do the job right.

You can even use a camera if you like. ;D

There was some really good advise in this thread. The way I see it, you have three options.

1. Get your partner more involved in photography
2. Split your time between your photography and interacting with your partner when you are out
3. Arrange your relationship so you have time alone to do your photography.

Which will work for you? No one but you can answer that. Is there only one solution? Probably not. However, my free advice (and worth every penny) is that you MUST talk to your partner about this. Don't try to guess how your partner feels about this. 

This is not a problem with your partner. It is a problem that involves your partner. Huge difference. 


Good luck with it.


----------



## emag (Oct 21, 2013)

Any chance some of this is due to Seasonal Affective Disorder? Always hits me hard in October. Fortunately our weather usually becomes conducive to astrophotography in October also, so I find I can shake off the funk with some imaging. When the weather fails I sit in the garage with two 500W lights and tinker on something. 

My work schedule and that of my wife don't often mesh, so we don't get much off time together. She often comes with me for all-night astrophoto sessions just so we can be together. Sometimes I'll spend a Saturday with her doing something I'm not very interested in for the same reason. We both also need our alone time but with our work schedules that hasn't been a problem. We joke that we'd probably choke each other if we were on the same schedule.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been going through some similar creative blocks. This year, I've taken less than a quarter of the shots of previous years. Part of this was due to stresses and pressures at work, but with my wildlife photography especially, I felt like I was taking the same shots from the same locations and I wanted something different. I just wasn't quite sure what I wanted or how to get that something different. Normally, I take almost exclusively wildlife and landscapes, yet despite getting some of my favourite landscape images last October, I've done virtually no wildlife and little landscape work. Then I did some portrait shoots with the local camera club, something I do very rarely and one of which was in a pretty special location and was an ambitious shoot. That got the creative juices flowing again, especially the second shoot at Hestercombe Gardens. The last week I finally got to visit Scotland again and I did get something a bit different, with some story telling and behavioural shots of wildlife.
In some ways I'm lucky (others not of course), in that I don't have a partner to share my time with, but aside from that and sorting out your "space", maybe trying something different could help, so film may be a good idea, which reminds me, I also have an EOS 3 gathering dust, as well as some Velvia which needs using up. I might even dig out my old Zenith...


----------



## Grumbaki (Oct 22, 2013)

Substance abuse. Just don't forget the camera.


----------

